# 2014 TMPS issue



## Bails-01 (Jul 18, 2021)

Recently my son had a issue with his cruze, on his way to work he drove over a freshly tarred road. His front driver's side tire reported that is has zero air pressure in it. 

I have after helping his remove the tar off the drivers window and door, I pulled the front tire off check the wheel sensor and it was clear of tar. I than rotated the tires. I attempted to reset the computer so I filled up all four to 51 PSI, held the reset until the car asked yes or no I said yes it honked 2wice, but all I get from the front left is zero. The you tube video I watched said to lower the front left down until the car honks, than proceed to the front right. After repeated failures I am here asking does anyone know what unit is picking up the front tires signal? Hoping it might just have tar on it and needs cleaning.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The sensors are inside the tire. I don’t see how driving over tar would affect it in any way.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That procedure i thought only worked for up to 2012 models. Or maybe 2013.

The rest of us need a relearn tool which are easily found on Amazon. I paid $15 i think it was but I'm sure prices have gone up.


----------



## Bails-01 (Jul 18, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> The sensors are inside the tire. I don’t see how driving over tar would affect it in any way.


We are getting 2 new tires installed tomorrow, I just wanted to confirm if the sensor in the front left was bad. After rotating i was expecting the front left would register sense the rear left was good prior to rotating. 

Will update after I hear from the technician


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If one goes bad. It won't be long till the others go bad.


----------



## Bails-01 (Jul 18, 2021)

Brought it Firestone, did end up needing 1 new sensor, oddly enough they had trouble getting that new sensor to read correctly though. They didn't tell me how they got it but took them longer than they planned. Lets hope this works for awhile.


----------

